# Is wanking sex?



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Because a lot of my friends think it is, which means i have to go and amend a wee list i have by quite a bit.
Do you think a wank is sex?
What defines sex?
Is it different for gay and straight people. eg. girl on girl hand stimulation may be considered sex and male to female hand stimulation may be counted as something aside to sex (foreplay perhaps).
Whaddayaall think allovye??


----------



## Emma (Jul 24, 2009)

Whats this got to do with weight?


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jul 24, 2009)

This is my opinion, if you wank alone it's not sex, but if wank with another it is! But then that is just my opinion.


----------



## Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

Wanking alone, even if you're in the middle of adult theatre, or hanging out in a store front is not sex. Practice maybe. Two or more wanking themselves IS theatre. Two or more wanking each other is.. um.. Hot.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pee Wee gives his seal of Approval*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 24, 2009)

When you wank alone, the whole world wanks with you. Also they say two can wank as cheaply as one.


----------



## frankman (Jul 24, 2009)

Only if you take yourself on a date first; if you go see a movie, touch your knee in the car and run your hand slowly upwards, convince yourself to go inside for one last drink, put on some music, some candles.

Or if you bring the works, like when you tie yourself up first, or fap while hanging suspended by your nipple rings from the ceiling, yelling "you like that, bitch? Scream!" or stuff like that.

The point is, if it becomes more than just a quick handjob, it's sex. Extra person? Sex. Extra whatever? Sex.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 24, 2009)

Wanking isn't sex, it's alone time, sex is a shared experience


----------



## ucapaliuca (Jul 25, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Wanking isn't sex, it's alone time, sex is a shared experience



I'd struggle to come up with a more succinct and inclusive way to put it. Kudos.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Do you think a wank is sex?
> What defines sex?



What defines a wank, Miss Other Side of the Pond?  My working definition is "masturbation," but are you referring specifically to one person's hand on another person's sexy bits?


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey! If I didn't get a little hand, I'd be celibate.

Ya'll need to be more liberal with your definition of 'sex'. 

Ya sound like a bunch of Bill Clinton's. 

 - Jim


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Pee Wee gives his seal of Approval*



That's a hoot! To this day, I look at who's behind me in theaters.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2009)

It's just masturbation unless another person is directly involved, IMO. 
As in she wanks him or he does her......


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 25, 2009)

An homage to my signature: 

If you want to wank quickly, wank alone. If you want to wank far, wank with friends. 

.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 25, 2009)

It depends on your definition of 'IS'


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 25, 2009)

SparklingBBW said:


> An homage to my signature:
> 
> If you want to wank quickly, wank alone. If you want to wank far, wank with friends.
> 
> .



And I guess that's why it's best to wank a mile in the other person's shoes before judging them?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm under the impression mer didn't mean by yourself since she brought up girlgirl vs boygirl wanking. 

I define heterosexual sex as having actual penetration. girlgirl sex as oral sex. If there's none of that, I don't consider it sex.


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Because a lot of my friends think it is, which means i have to go and amend a wee list i have by quite a bit.
> Do you think a wank is sex?
> What defines sex?
> Is it different for gay and straight people. eg. girl on girl hand stimulation may be considered sex and male to female hand stimulation may be counted as something aside to sex (foreplay perhaps).
> Whaddayaall think allovye??



I think a wank, in front of, or by someone else _can_ be considered sex but not necessarily. I've given a few guys a hand job or blow job after a night out and it seemed less intimate than a kiss even, let alone sex, so I definitely wouldn't add them to my 'list' lol


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 25, 2009)

Karate Kid style: 

Wank on. Wank off. 

:bow:

.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 27, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> Whats this got to do with weight?


Well, in my head the more the guy was wanked the fatter he became!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm under the impression mer didn't mean by yourself since she brought up girlgirl vs boygirl wanking.
> 
> I define heterosexual sex as having actual penetration. girlgirl sex as oral sex. If there's none of that, I don't consider it sex.



Yeah, i ment wanking off someone else. Clitoral stimulation or hand shandies. Funny though cause i know a few lesbians who don't partake in oral sex but have sex with hands, dildo's, strap ons etc. I think this is sex. Its maby like saying sex is only sex with a guy if you give him a blowjob. hmm..
The reason i asked is because i guess the image a lot of people have of sex is penetration, and also because i had this conversation with a group of friends and they said wanking someone IS sex... hmm i wasn't so sure.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 27, 2009)

Wanking absolutley IS sex if there is another person involved. If you are on your own then it is masturbation. If you are stimulating another persons sexual organs then you are having sex. Penetration is not the only thing that equals sex and also if this is your way of reducing your list of your dirty past, nice try Mergirl!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 27, 2009)

I would say it isn't sex, but is a sexual act. Sex to me is penetration whether men together, women together, man/woman, real penis, fake, fingers, etc... everything else is related to sex, and is sensual or sexual..but not THE sex act. 

If you go around giving hand jobs to every guy in town...yeah you're a hobag, but if you're giving out your own body with the package, you're a step closer to the brothel.

Boy I make everything sound classy lately...


----------



## frankman (Jul 27, 2009)

bbwildrose said:


> I think a wank, in front of, or by someone else _can_ be considered sex but not necessarily. I've given a few guys a hand job or blow job after a night out and it seemed less intimate than a kiss even, let alone sex, so I definitely wouldn't add them to my 'list' lol



So yeah, we definitely need to go out.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the days of the missionary position and hetero sex being the only kind of sex that counts as--tum tum tum--Sex (tm) are long gone, no?

Masturbation sure isn't intercourse, but it's sex. 

If it's not, we have to then start discounting a whole host of other practices as "not sex."


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> So yeah, we definitely need to go out.



lol - it was in my youth, I'm a reformed character now


----------



## frankman (Jul 27, 2009)

bbwildrose said:


> lol - it was in my youth, I'm a reformed character now



What, are you breaking up with me?


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> What, are you breaking up with me?



nooooo never, I wouldn't be so cruel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2009)

Wanking is the only sex some of us have anymore, Mergirl....so what's your point?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wanking is the only sex some of us have anymore, Mergirl....so what's your point?


Pointing is my point, though maby pointing would be considered a bad wank!


----------



## Teleute (Jul 27, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I think the days of the missionary position and hetero sex being the only kind of sex that counts as--tum tum tum--Sex (tm) are long gone, no?
> 
> Masturbation sure isn't intercourse, but it's sex.
> 
> If it's not, we have to then start discounting a whole host of other practices as "not sex."



This is how I feel about it  This was a big issue when I used to work at a teen clinic - girls would say they weren't sexually active, and then they'd test positive for STDs, and they'd say something along the lines of "But we didn't have sex, it stayed on the outside! He never, you know, went IN!" Yeah, because that makes a difference to all those happy little chlamydia bacteria breeding in your crotch right now.  

So, yeah, to me, mutual wanking - whether it's wanking each other or wanking in each other's presence - counts as sex.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Because a lot of my friends think it is, which means i have to go and amend a wee list i have by quite a bit.
> Do you think a wank is sex?
> What defines sex?
> Is it different for gay and straight people. eg. girl on girl hand stimulation may be considered sex and male to female hand stimulation may be counted as something aside to sex (foreplay perhaps).
> Whaddayaall think allovye??



If you're on your own&no-one watching although you could be said to be "having sex with yourself"... then no...

If your being wanked by someone, wanking with someone who's wanking too, or onto someone, or having a session over the phone / internet with someone... then "yes"... doubly if you both cum!


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 28, 2009)

joswitch said:


> If you're on your own&no-one watching although you could be said to be "having sex with yourself"... then no...
> 
> If your being wanked by someone, wanking with someone who's wanking too, or onto someone, or having a session over the phone / internet with someone... then "yes"... doubly if you both cum!



Phone/internet sessions count as sex too? Damn my list got much longer!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 28, 2009)

bbwildrose said:


> Phone/internet sessions count as sex too? Damn my list got much longer!



Christ, i was a 'Phone actress' for about 6 months!! I'm a MEGASLUT! :blush: Though in my defence 'I' wasn't actually wanking.. i was usually feeding my dog or doing a bit of housework at the time.


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Christ, i was a 'Phone actress' for about 6 months!! I'm a MEGASLUT! :blush: Though in my defence 'I' wasn't actually wanking.. i was usually feeding my dog or doing a bit of housework at the time.



LOL - did you ever get turned on by it? Just curious


----------



## mergirl (Jul 28, 2009)

bbwildrose said:


> LOL - did you ever get turned on by it? Just curious


Nope. Never. Though i did get to say "Lick mummy's shitty bumhole" which is maby the best thing i have ever said to another human EVER! 

:eat2:


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Nope. Never. Though i did get to say "Lick mummy's shitty bumhole" which is maby the best thing i have ever said to another human EVER!
> 
> :eat2:



Excellent


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2009)

bbwildrose said:


> Phone/internet sessions count as sex too? Damn my list got much longer!



It's quite lucky for me they count at this junction in my life :blink: 



mergirl said:


> Nope. Never. Though i did get to say "Lick mummy's shitty bumhole" which is maby the best thing i have ever said to another human EVER!
> 
> :eat2:



There is something wrong with the universe right now because I was unable to rep you for that..... :doh:


----------



## msmorga1 (Jul 28, 2009)

As the great philosopher Woody Allen once said:
"don't knock masturbation it's sex with someone I love"


----------



## mergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

msmorga1 said:


> As the great philosopher Woody Allen once said:
> "don't knock masturbation it's sex with someone I love"



I love that quote, cept its not true because i loath myself.  
Don't you think though..that the saddest thing your brain can come up with is the image of a man wanking and crying at the same time. I think that is the saddest thing i can think of.


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I love that quote, cept its not true because i loath myself.
> Don't you think though..that the saddest thing your brain can come up with is the image of a man wanking and crying at the same time. I think that is the saddest thing i can think of.



sometimes I cry after a really intense orgasm - has that happened to anyone else or am I just weird? lol


----------



## mergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

bbwildrose said:


> sometimes I cry after a really intense orgasm - has that happened to anyone else or am I just weird? lol



Oh yeah..totally. That has happened to me. I mean its sad to imagine someone 'sad crying' while wanking.  It makes me sad thinking about it.. orgasmic tears are ok. lol


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh yeah..totally. That has happened to me. I mean its sad to imagine someone 'sad crying' while wanking.  It makes me sad thinking about it.. orgasmic tears are ok. lol



phew - always good to know I'm not a _complete_ freak lol


----------



## mergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

bbwildrose said:


> phew - always good to know I'm not a _complete_ freak lol


Well..you are, but you are not alone! lmao


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well..you are, but you are not alone! lmao



that's comforting!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2009)

Honestly, I think the lines are too blurred to really say this is sex and this isn't. I tried to simplify in my post earlier in this thread but mer brought up examples that didn't fit in with what I had said was sex but that I really do consider to be sex. Therefore, I think it all depends on how you define it for yourself. 

Personally, I define it differently depending on whether I'm with a girl or guy. 'wanking,' oral and penetration with toys with a girl is sex to me. Penetration is the only thing I really consider to be sex with a guy.. I know it seems strange to not consider oral sex with a guy sex when I do with girls but I think it has something to do with like, the finality of the act. Generally, when I was with the (only) girl I've been with, oral was the ultimate act, everything else building up to there whereas pentration seems to be that with a guy. Sex with a girl doesn't seem 'done' until oral and sex with a guy doesn't seem 'done' until penetration. I don't know why I feel that way but I do. 

I'm sure aomeone could come up with other scenarios that I would consider sex despite the outlines I just said, hence the define-it-for-yourself thing.

I'm not sure how well I'm explaining myself but I'm trying!!

Also, how important is the exact number anyway? Besides yourself who really needs to know how many? Potential partners maybe, but in that case you could just explain what you've done with each person (I don't know about you but people seem to want to get into the nitty gritty details anyway, regardless of the number I say) so the number itself does not seem that important.


----------



## the hanging belly (Jul 30, 2009)

I've only ever had one boyfriend, didn't last long. But we got as far as hand jobs, and we both ended up orgasming. I never considered it sex, but it seems like people I've spoken to have said it is. But does that make me lose my virginity? I agree its a sexual act, but I hardly think it's sex. I've got no idea about the girl/girl action since I'm straight, but even guy/girl is confusing enough


----------



## mergirl (Jul 30, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Honestly, I think the lines are too blurred to really say this is sex and this isn't. I tried to simplify in my post earlier in this thread but mer brought up examples that didn't fit in with what I had said was sex but that I really do consider to be sex. Therefore, I think it all depends on how you define it for yourself.
> 
> Personally, I define it differently depending on whether I'm with a girl or guy. 'wanking,' oral and penetration with toys with a girl is sex to me. Penetration is the only thing I really consider to be sex with a guy.. I know it seems strange to not consider oral sex with a guy sex when I do with girls but I think it has something to do with like, the finality of the act. Generally, when I was with the (only) girl I've been with, oral was the ultimate act, everything else building up to there whereas pentration seems to be that with a guy. Sex with a girl doesn't seem 'done' until oral and sex with a guy doesn't seem 'done' until penetration. I don't know why I feel that way but I do.
> 
> ...



Lmao, yeah the numbers arn't actually important, that was just a joke. I just wanted to see what people considered sex. Oral sex would always be something that was the begining for me of sex with women. Ive never found oral sex to be intense enough to have an orgasm and it is something that has to be timed just right. Though this may differ depending on the person, most of the people i have talked to about it consider it a kind of warm up act. Many times when i have had sex with women oral hasn't even came into it though in saying that, i dont think i have ever meerly given a woman oral and nothing else. I guess its easier to do that with a guy somehow. For me i only count penetration with a guy sex. With women i count anything where vaginas are touched sex. I'm not sure why its different. Maby its a society thing.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 30, 2009)

the hanging belly said:


> I've only ever had one boyfriend, didn't last long. But we got as far as hand jobs, and we both ended up orgasming. I never considered it sex, but it seems like people I've spoken to have said it is. But does that make me lose my virginity? I agree its a sexual act, but I hardly think it's sex. I've got no idea about the girl/girl action since I'm straight, but even guy/girl is confusing enough



See, your situation is why I hold to my thoughts. No, I definitely wouldn't consider hand jobs a loss of virginity. And if it isn't.. then how could I consider it sex?


----------



## mergirl (Jul 30, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> See, your situation is why I hold to my thoughts. No, I definitely wouldn't consider hand jobs a loss of virginity. And if it isn't.. then how could I consider it sex?



Hmm.. interesting. 
What about anal sex-would that be considered losing your virginity?
That is to say are men who have only had (anal) sex with men virgins?
I think 'Virginity' is a socially constructed word, which is totally hetrocentric. Its not even biological because you can break your hymen from wearing a tampon ie. it doesnt have to be broken by a cock.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hmm.. interesting.
> What about anal sex-would that be considered losing your virginity?
> That is to say are men who have only had (anal) sex with men virgins?
> I think 'Virginity' is a socially constructed word, which is totally hetrocentric. Its not even biological because you can break your hymen from wearing a tampon ie. it doesnt have to be broken by a cock.



I think anal sex is losing your virginity, but that's because of penetration I guess. Also, totally agreed on virginity being a socially constructed word.


----------



## wi-steve (Jul 30, 2009)

Is solitaire a card game?


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hmm.. interesting.
> What about anal sex-would that be considered losing your virginity?
> That is to say are men who have only had (anal) sex with men virgins?
> I think 'Virginity' is a socially constructed word, which is totally hetrocentric. Its not even biological because you can break your hymen from wearing a tampon ie. it doesnt have to be broken by a cock.



As I said before... I consider sex penetration, whether penis, fake penis, etc. Anal sex is definitely penetration.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 30, 2009)

To answer your question Mergirl... According to Monty Python... the answer is yes:

Every Sperm is Sacred




tonynyc said:


> *Pee Wee gives his seal of Approval*



It seems as though Pee Wee has finally gotten himself a VHS / DVD player... I feel much safer going to a movie theatre now...


----------



## mergirl (Aug 1, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> As I said before... I consider sex penetration, whether penis, fake penis, etc. Anal sex is definitely penetration.


yeah? I guess its meaning is different for everyone, which i kinna suspected.
The artist Frida Khalo was in a Bus crash and a steel pole entered her vagina and skewered her. She always considered this the loss of her virginity. So yeah, interesting. 
So, is tampon insertion losing virginity too? Technically this is penetration.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 1, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> To answer your question Mergirl... According to Monty Python... the answer is yes:
> 
> Every Sperm is Sacred
> 
> ...



And ironically enough, pee wee herman kinna looks like a sperm! Well, the anthropomorphism i have in my head of a sperm. Pale, geeky and wearing a bow tie! awww.. wee sweet imaginary sperm. Men, stop killing them!! Get out of the paysite forum now!!!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yeah? I guess its meaning is different for everyone, which i kinna suspected.
> The artist Frida Khalo was in a Bus crash and a steel pole entered her vagina and skewered her. She always considered this the loss of her virginity. So yeah, interesting.
> So, is tampon insertion losing virginity too? Technically this is penetration.



I would say no...it's not sexual, or intended to be so. Before you ask, I wouldn't consider douching, applying yeast infection treatments, or gynecologist exams to be losing virginity either, though technically they all go up in there... nor proctologists for the men.


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2009)

Mer, IMO, wanking and mutual masturbation is sex. 

An orgasm isn't dependent on penetration, so there's no need for a woman (or a man) to use penetration as the end all be all definition of sex. 

I do lots of stuff that has absolutely nothing to do with penetration or mutual masturbation or oral sex, and there are lots of people who would think that what I do is the furthest possible thing from sex there is, but believe me it's all extremely sexual. 

I'm inclined to think that anything that turns you on or makes you cum is sexual, but even that definition is inadequate...I guess it all just comes down to the person and to germs.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 2, 2009)

olwen said:


> Mer, IMO, wanking and mutual masturbation is sex.
> 
> An orgasm isn't dependent on penetration, so there's no need for a woman (or a man) to use penetration as the end all be all definition of sex.
> 
> ...



I agree with this.

(i put an angry face in there..just to confuse you! lmao)


----------



## mergirl (Aug 2, 2009)

See, this is the thing.
Is rubbing a belly sex?- it turns me on..and may lead to an orgasm.
My friend watched a Pro Dom bullwhipping a sub last night and it was THE most sexual experience of her life.. for me.. not so much.
So, penetration is sex only if it is sexual? Once i put in a tampon and it gave me a kinna sexual thrill.. 
i don't count that as a sexual experience.
hmmm..
Maby, there is not a good enough definition.
The hetrobiological definition may say- penis into vagina.
This leaves out a whole lot of people, plus it blurs the lines of sex/abuse/fetish/penetration unsexual..... and so on...
hummmmmm


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2009)

Exactly.

What do you do with violent acts like rape or molestation? What do you do about tampons and frottage? What about voyeurism? What about erotic pain/humiliation/servitude/domination? There's too many kinds of sex to reduce all of it to one definition. 

And I see your  and raise you a :huh:. LOL


----------



## mergirl (Aug 2, 2009)

olwen said:


> Exactly.
> 
> What do you do with violent acts like rape or molestation? What do you do about tampons and frottage? What about voyeurism? What about erotic pain/humiliation/servitude/domination? There's too many kinds of sex to reduce all of it to one definition.
> 
> And I see your  and raise you a :huh:. LOL



Olwen..







Read em and weep.

but yeah..i agree so much. I kinna wish this discussion hadn't come out of a joke op. because its getting kinna interesting. 
What is sex? 
I'm sure it is just many things to many people, like you say..


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Olwen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewww...the little dude is cuming - out of his mouth! LMAO. Either that or he's got one powerful little wang. Hahahahaha.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 2, 2009)

olwen said:


> Ewww...the little dude is cuming - out of his mouth! LMAO. Either that or he's got one powerful little wang. Hahahahaha.



hahaha.. i never even thought that for one second! .... erm..i thought he was eating ping pong balls.
Dirty girl!!!!


----------



## frankman (Aug 3, 2009)

olwen said:


> Exactly.
> 
> What do you do with violent acts like rape or molestation? What do you do about tampons and frottage? What about voyeurism? What about erotic pain/humiliation/servitude/domination? There's too many kinds of sex to reduce all of it to one definition.
> 
> And I see your  and raise you a :huh:. LOL



Report them as a crime. Such a silly question, taken out of perspective.:doh:

I agree with one of the previous posts though, that intentionally making someone cum is sex, wheter it be penetrative or not.

Tampons don´t stimulate (at least I hope not, unless they are used as some cheap ungodly sex tool, the how and why yet unknown to me). 
Voyeurism is a bit of a two-parter, unless the voyeuree knows of the voyeur, so to speak. If not however, my personal idea of good taste gets the better of me, and although I'd consider it 50% sex (the voyeur's part), it'd also be 100% fucking creepy (for the voyeuree).
Then the pain/dom stuff; it´s knowing that the other person digs the pain or dishing out the pain that makes it sexy (for the people who like such things.) Most dominatrixes wouldn't bullwhip random people (however funny that would be). It's knowing that the other one gets off on that sort of stuff that I presume makes it hot.

So I saw both your  and the :huh:, raised with a  on the flop and probably go :doh: on the river.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm.. i don't think intentionally making someone cum is sex-because you could be fucking someone and really trying and they just don't orgasm. I dont think an orgasm is required to make something 'sex'.
Maby you don't want them to actually cum.
If cumming was essential to sex many sexual people would sadly be virgins.


----------



## olwen (Aug 3, 2009)

frankman said:


> Report them as a crime. Such a silly question, taken out of perspective.:doh:
> 
> I agree with one of the previous posts though, that intentionally making someone cum is sex, wheter it be penetrative or not.
> 
> ...



Well, yes, knowing the other person gets off on it is what makes it hot. That's what makes it erotic. Tho, in the right context a Domme would whip a random person if asked nicely and she was in the mood to do it. 

I raise your  and :doh: by turning your river into a raging sea with my....well I'm sure there's a (blue manna) Magic the Gathering card that would do the trick here....and yes I realize that is a really lame epic fail of a joke. :blush:



mergirl said:


> Hmm.. i don't think intentionally making someone cum is sex-because you could be fucking someone and really trying and they just don't orgasm. I dont think an orgasm is required to make something 'sex'.
> Maby you don't want them to actually cum.
> If cumming was essential to sex many sexual people would sadly be virgins.



Exactly, which is why I feel like there really can't be a comprehensive or truly adequate definition for what sex actually is....I wonder tho if there is a word in some other language besides English that comes close.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hmm.. i don't think intentionally making someone cum is sex-because you could be fucking someone and really trying and they just don't orgasm. I dont think an orgasm is required to make something 'sex'.
> Maby you don't want them to actually cum.
> If cumming was essential to sex many sexual people would sadly be virgins.



I like the idea that's being presented here as part of the definition, though-- maybe if it was expanded to the mutual pursuit of sexual gratification?


----------



## mergirl (Aug 4, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I like the idea that's being presented here as part of the definition, though-- maybe if it was expanded to the mutual pursuit of sexual gratification?


hmm..yeah, i think 'The mutual persuit of sexual gratification' sounds pretty close to me!! Gold star for you definition queen!! :wubu:


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm..yeah, i think 'The mutual persuit of sexual gratification' sounds pretty close to me!! Gold star for you definition queen!! :wubu:



HOORAY! I won! *dances*


----------



## olwen (Aug 4, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I like the idea that's being presented here as part of the definition, though-- maybe if it was expanded to the mutual pursuit of sexual gratification?





mergirl said:


> hmm..yeah, i think 'The mutual persuit of sexual gratification' sounds pretty close to me!! Gold star for you definition queen!! :wubu:



That is a good definition....but even more precise is "the informed consensual pursuit of sexual gratification"


....why do I suddenly feel like the sexy librarian character in a porno movie. Any moment now there will be some hanky panky in the stacks with a hot reader. LOL


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 4, 2009)

olwen said:


> That is a good definition....but even more precise is "the informed consensual pursuit of sexual gratification"




Oooh, that is precise! 




> ....why do I suddenly feel like the sexy librarian character in a porno movie. Any moment now there will be some hanky panky in the stacks with a hot reader. LOL



I dunno, but I could use some help with figuring out the Dewey Decimal system... I'm doing a research paper on Sappho... my, it's so hot over here by the reference desk... *unbuttons blouse*


----------



## olwen (Aug 4, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Oooh, that is precise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I know exactly what number your subject is listed under, and if you do exactly as I say, I'll help you find that special spot on my shelf. *carelessly tosses glasses aside, and undoes hair bun* There's no seamen where we're going. 

Oh my.....yeah I know it's the wrong thread, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Hole (Aug 5, 2009)

My take: Pleasuring yourself is masturbation. Sexual gratification with someone else be it in person, on the phone, webcam etc is sex.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 5, 2009)

My impression is that it counts as sex in surveys/sexual research....?


----------



## idtentional (Aug 5, 2009)

it's all in your head. 

View attachment bob2.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Aug 5, 2009)

olwen said:


> That is a good definition....but even more precise is "the informed consensual pursuit of sexual gratification"
> 
> 
> ....why do I suddenly feel like the sexy librarian character in a porno movie. Any moment now there will be some hanky panky in the stacks with a hot reader. LOL



lmao..you know books DO turn me on, so if you could just give me the name of that particular porno...saves me getting arrested at the library again.
NOW..Does the 'informed consent' part apply just to rule out people shagging willing animals???


----------



## olwen (Aug 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> lmao..you know books DO turn me on, so if you could just give me the name of that particular porno...saves me getting arrested at the library again.
> NOW..Does the 'informed consent' part apply just to rule out people shagging willing animals???



I'm not touchin that one. LOL


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Aug 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Because a lot of my friends think it is, which means i have to go and amend a wee list i have by quite a bit.
> Do you think a wank is sex?
> What defines sex?
> Is it different for gay and straight people. eg. girl on girl hand stimulation may be considered sex and male to female hand stimulation may be counted as something aside to sex (foreplay perhaps).
> Whaddayaall think allovye??


Yes and, unfortunately, it is the only sex I have had ina long, long time. Stll, that is better than nothing. I went for months without evening masturbating one time during the 90s.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 6, 2009)

wi-steve said:


> Is solitaire a card game?


Ya need a good hand. . .


----------



## merle234 (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Because a lot of my friends think it is, which means i have to go and amend a wee list i have by quite a bit.
> Do you think a wank is sex?
> What defines sex?
> Is it different for gay and straight people. eg. girl on girl hand stimulation may be considered sex and male to female hand stimulation may be counted as something aside to sex (foreplay perhaps).
> Whaddayaall think allovye??



When I wank off myself no.
When I wank off a girl yes.


----------



## Cat (Dec 2, 2009)

My definition -- whenever the sexual organs (penis/clitoris/vagina) are stimulated by manual, oral or other stimulation in an attempt to reach orgasm for either party, it's sex.

Wanking is simply sex for one, and also the safest sex you can have.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 2, 2009)

if wanking is sex a lot more dims boarders are getting laid than they thought


----------



## joswitch (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't believe it took four pages before someone made that^ crack!


----------



## mango (Dec 4, 2009)

*Wanking is sex with the person I love the most.



*


----------

